# AR15/Crossbow



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just saw this on you tube and had to share.. freaking cool


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow I want one


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

me too... was kinda hoping it was like a 2 in 1 type thing.... ar-15 with a crossbow on top but still cool. and the 2in1 would be like WTF am i gonna use this for!?!?!


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is going on my wish list ....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

May be cool, but Is worth it?:whistling:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man, that thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

$1200-1500.00 $70.00 a bolt! Yes $70 for one arrow/bolt!


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I can see it now MAGPULL "the art of the tactical crossbow"


----------

